# Spaces 3D



## LeDormeurDuVal (15 Février 2008)

_ 				Bonjour a tous

Je cherche un logiciel me permettant de passer d'un space a l'autre avec une animation 3D comme avec Desktop de Parallels.

Merci pour vos astuces  

LeDormeurDuVal_


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2008)

Cela existait _avant_ Leopard (avec CodeTek VirtualDesktop et VirtueDesktop) mais là ... À moins de dégotter un paramètre caché, je ne crois pas que ce soit prévu.


----------



## daffyb (15 Février 2008)

on déplace dans custo


----------



## Rémi M (18 Février 2008)

Si on peut. J'ai un cube en 3D sur mon Macbook tu télécharge Virtuedesktop et tu l'installe au bout d'un moment il va te proposer "Ignorer" ou "Ok" tu fais ignorer sinon sa marche pas ^^.
A chaque démarrage il te le demandera "Ignorer" ou "Ok" toujours "Ignorer" et après tu auras 2 fenêtre en haut et tu clic dessus préfèrence>Appearance>tu choisis cube ou ce que tu veux>apres tu va dans Triggers et tu met les racourci clavier que tu veux pour changer de bureaux.
Voilà moi je l'ai c'est magnifique mais tu n'as que 3 bureaux.


----------



## zeph58 (21 Mars 2008)

Tu n'a que 3 bureau par defaut a toi d en rajouter si tu en veut plus, de les nommer, de leur associer des appli ex un bureau musique un photo.....
Perso 8 bureau


----------



## Rémi M (21 Mars 2008)

On en rajoute comment stp?


----------

